# Error in installing Halo 2 for vista: redists/vcredist.msi



## lordofericstan (Mar 8, 2008)

I just purchased halo 2 and cannot get it to install. I am using my laptop, running vista home premium 32bit, 2 gigs ram, core 2 duo 2.0 ghz proc, and a nvidia 8600m gt. 

When installing i get a redists/vcredist.msi error.

Ive read in this forum that someone had this same problem and fixed it by going into the task manager, going into the services tag, hitting the services button, going to wondows module installer, and changing from manual to automatic in the properties. This did not work for me and i am still getting the same error. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSF

See if this helps: *http://halo2pc.org/forum/topic/689*


----------



## lordofericstan (Mar 8, 2008)

well i dont know what to think, i tried doing what helped the other guy in this thread but that didnt work, and after the 8th try of reinstalling out of frustration it randomly worked. I guess one solution is to keep trying and trying without changing anything. Atleast it works i now.


----------

